# Rent $ restriction for long-stay visa?



## nrlaurin

I thought I read somewhere that there is a restriction on the amount of rent one can commit to paying in France when applying for or renewing a long-stay visa. A percentage of one's monthly income/pension, possibly? Does anyone have insight into this please?


----------



## bhamham

nrlaurin said:


> I thought I read somewhere that there is a restriction on the amount of rent one can commit to paying in France when applying for or renewing a long-stay visa. A percentage of one's monthly income/pension, possibly? Does anyone have insight into this please?


I don't know of any restrictions on the amount of rent for applying/renewing your long-stay visa. Landlords and agents, however, like to see that you have at least an income of 3x the amount of rent that you are applying for.


----------



## bhamham

If you do decide to rent in France, this service provided by the French government is excellent for compiling your dossier. It certainly helped me get my 3yr unfurnished rental and my agent was very impressed that it's vetted by the government.









DossierFacile, le dossier de location numérique de l’État


Avec DossierFacile, créez un dossier de location en ligne complet et vérifié par l'Etat pour trouver votre appartement ou votre logement




www.dossierfacile.fr


----------



## Lydi

Yes, landlords/agents will usually require you to show proof of a monthly net income equal to 3x the rent.


----------

